# Otter Creek Sat Jan 7



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have been wanting to get out and finally made a trip to Otter Creek Saturday.

It was last minute so I didn't get there until about 11 am. Stayed until 3:30 pm, fishing was slow ended up catching 5, 2 were about 12-13 inches and 3 were 18 inch footballs that weighed 2.5 lbs each give or take an ounce.

Most bites were soft, one was toward the end as I was packing up and not watching, I heard a noise and looked over and my bucket was tipped over and the pole was half way down in the hole, I was lucky the bucket holder held on to the pole, when I started reeling it in it took a hard run and took a lot of line before he snapped my 6 lb flourocaron leader.

Kept a couple for the grill and Sunday dinner. Good eating firm and salmon colored meat.

I always try a little power bait so I know how it works in case I take the grand kids or scouts up.

Here's my setup.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ah I see your problem. You didnt bring enough poles and lures apparently 


-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Ah I see your problem. You didnt bring enough poles and lures apparently
> 
> -DallanC


Yeah, I think I had 6 with me that had reels on, I only had 3 or 4 set up. That way I can drop one down while removing a fish if I am going to keep it and it is faster to try different Jigs, I am always tying on a different one to try while waiting for a bite.

I don't know if you can tell in the pic but that jig box is sitting on top of another one of the same size with different jig sizes and colors. Then there are 4 others of the same size still in the tackle box with bigger ones for lake trout and spinners and spoons.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I usually don't have the tent set up but it got a little windy and cold when it started to snow.

This is what I usually have and I have had this out on Otter just not this trip because it was close to shore.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I am very very near to the point I want to sell my snowmobiles and get tracks for my ATV. I for sure will do it in the next 5 years as I'm getting too old to pull start those high compression 800's on a -5F morning. 

I can imagine me in retirement with the wife (who loves ice fishing), putting out to the ole ice fishing hole in a heated cab UTV with a track kit 


-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I am very very near to the point I want to sell my snowmobiles and get tracks for my ATV. I for sure will do it in the next 5 years as I'm getting too old to pull start those high compression 800's on a -5F morning.
> 
> I can imagine me in retirement with the wife (who loves ice fishing), putting out to the ole ice fishing hole in a heated cab UTV with a track kit
> 
> -DallanC


I bought a new snowmobile the same year I bought the ATV with tracks, (2006), I sold the snowmobile 3 years later since I hadn't even put 100 miles on it. 
They are amazing they just don't have the speed of a snowmobile.

I have to go to communications sites in the winter. Here it is at 10,000 ft.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

How much are the tracks. How hard are they to take on and off

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

3 to 4k depending on brand, once the mounting kit is installed its just like changing a tire.


-DallanC


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

at work I have tracks for 2 800 Polaris atvs and a set for our 1000 general. hate em all. exactly like the DMV sloths in the zootopia movie. watching paint dry is like nascar compared to these things. run em too far, they overheat. recommended low range for all purposes. but if you like driving a bus instead of a Ferrari, they work reasonably well, expensive too, you will be into them 2 or 3 grand. to each his own, lot of people love em, personally I would rather have a snowmobile. o' wait. I do have a bunch of them. btw, don't get into snowmobiling unless you can light up a hundred dollar bill and comfortably watch it burn to ashes.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have snowmobiles... several of them. They just get harder to start every year. Mine are paid for, 1 new sled with electric start would be way more than a set of tracks on my Foreman.


-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> How much are the tracks. How hard are they to take on and off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Taking them off and putting the wheels back on by myself takes about 30 to 45 minutes. Putting them on by myself has taken 1.5 to 2 hours, they are a little heavy and awkward. Sometimes they line right up and other times I fight to get them to line up and then when they do I wonder why it was so hard. It helps to have 2 people.

I use my winch on the ATV to lift it off the ground.

These cost me $3200 in 06 I heard that they are about $4k now.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> btw, don't get into snowmobiling unless you can light up a hundred dollar bill and comfortably watch it burn to ashes.


I guess that's the cheap option to buying a boat?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PBH said:


> I guess that's the cheap option to buying a boat?


Of all the motorcycles, atvs, snowmobiles, camp trailers I've owned... I've put less money into my boat than any of them. That thing just starts up and runs great every single year. Had it 20 years now (87 searay).

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

For those interested in tracks just a couple of thoughts.

You will want a 600 or bigger machine, mine is a 700 King Quad. They will reduce the speed of the machine by 2/3's give or take a little depending on the machine.
I would want power steering, mine isn't and they are hard to steer at slow speeds. They work your arms and shoulders pretty good.
There are several brands some are better than others, mine are TATOU. They have worked well and I use them a lot. They are still the originals that I bought in 06.

Just a little story when I first got them.

I had to do a job at Mount Holly Ski Resort, had to move some equipment from the lodge to the top ski lift.

When I arrived at the lodge the guy said he tried to get a hold of me and tell me not to come because of the new deep snow their snowmobiles couldn't get to the top lift. I said my snowmobile is light and has deep paddles and I would like to try, we drove the truck and trailer up the highway to as close as we could to the lifts, I unloaded my snowmobile and it sank almost to my knees, I could drive around in the snow but it really was slow and bogged a lot so I unloaded the ATV, it stayed on top of the snow and I took off for the lift, I went to the top and circled the lift and came back and then the snowmobiles could make it up. That is just one experience I had with them.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Of all the motorcycles, atvs, snowmobiles, camp trailers I've owned... I've put less money into my boat than any of them.
> 
> -DallanC


you are an anomaly.

Break Out Another Thousand.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I had a 16 foot tracker that never gave me any problems either. Always fired up. The only reason I don't still have it is I fell asleap at the wheel going 75 coming back from Pineview. Totaled my truck and boat. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

